# Need advice: CCS or Pharmacy technician



## N.Allen (Sep 1, 2011)

My name is Nancy. I got my CPC-A in December 2010. I'm currently a stay-at-home mom and I wonder what should I study more: CCS or Pharmacy technician? so that it would be a bit easier when I'm ready to go hunting for a job. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are interrested in coding I would say the CCS, but that deppends on your aspirations. There is more info. on the CCS here if you are interrest http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/CCS-exam.html


----------



## N.Allen (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Kristy for your advice and the site. It would be very helpful.


----------

